# JC to NY talks begin again



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

This was in the Chicago Tribune:

By K.C. Johnson 
Tribune staff reporter 

July 17, 2004 


The Bulls began summer-league play at the Rocky Mountain Revue in Salt Lake City with a 72-66 victory over Seattle. 

Ben Gordon rebounded from a scoreless first quarter to lead the Bulls, who outscored Seattle 32-17 in the fourth quarter, with 21 points. 




Jannero Pargo added 12 points, Linton Johnson had 10 points and eight rebounds and Luol Deng tallied 10 in his Bulls debut. 

Meanwhile, Andres Nocioni returned to his native Argentina and told reporters there that his three-year deal with the Bulls is done but he is awaiting a buyout from Tau Ceramica, his Spanish League team. 

*After a two-day break, Knicks President Isiah Thomas and Bulls general manager John Paxson resumed sign-and trade talks for Jamal Crawford. * 


This is good news to me. I think JC here would be big. If it came down to JC vs. Dampier though, I'd have to go with Damp. It's easier to build from the inside out than the outside in.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

If Damp wants 5 years or more,I would rather go with JC,but I think Isiah can swing both...Anyone but Carter


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Let's stop fooling ourselves, Jamal Crawford is simply not that good. The guy shot .386 last year. The so-called "worst guard in the league" Shandon Anderson shot .422. He's hardly worth the amount of talent the Bulls are asking. Yes, Houston is old. However, he can still be accounted on for probably at least half the games, and when he can't start, heck, Hardaway averaged 27 mins a game last year, let him start and have Anderson, player x (depends on if they re-sign Johnson or sign someone else), Norris, et. al. do the clean-up. Jon Barry is still available and some if not all of the MLE could be used on him, a 3-point shot, and since Marbury likes to kick it out anyway, he'd be a perfect fit. Fred Hoiberg is another one, and look at all the clutch plays he made with Minnesota. Granted, both are white fundamental players and Isiah has to get black athletic players, but both would still be a better choice than Crawford, since Hoiberg and Barry shoot .125 better and .053 better from behind the line, respectively. Also with the trading of Thomas, Dikembe, or whomever the inside presence is that they decide to trade, that's one less player to go offensive on the glass for Crawford's bricks.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i agree with what you said except all the crawford bashing. i think crawford had a bad percentage cause he was the focal point of the offense on a bad team. tmacs FG percentage dropped 4 percent last year, i think that was mainly cause teams just gave up on stopping the other players on his squad, cause they were garbage, and packed in the zone. i think crawford could shoot a decent percentage on our team. shandon shot 42 percent shooting open shots, i doubt jamal had many open jumpers.

still, id rather not trade for jamal, cause we dont need him. heres my post from another board:

"i say we do absolutely nothing else. we are solid with Damp. thats my opinion. we are the best team in the division with our lineup. even if houston goes down with injury (we had a .500 record with stephon, houston was injured most of that time, and a .500 record takes the division). i believe in our guys, and i also believe in houstons knees. i never have been this optimistic really. 

i still think Kurt should start cause while sweets had big numbers in summerleague, he didnt look like an nba starter, he looked real clumsy and bewildered when double teams came, and his post game didnt look too great. i believe in Mike to be our future power forward, but i dont think hes a reliable scoring option yet, and would be best suited as an energy coming off the bench, getting us offensive boards and creating offense off the boards like that, how he did last year, but given alot more minutes, possibly splitting minutes with kurt and kurt could play backup center as well cause baker sucks *** anyway. 

i dont know anything about dampier, but if he plays in the post at all, kurt would be a decent compliment with his jumpshooting, while damp bangs down low. 

i see NO reason we should be trading solid forwards for guards, when we have great guards already. and you guys like trevor and dj, as do i, and i believe they can be there when houston is done. and we still have penny for a year or two guys. "


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I don't think Crawford is great, in fact I think he is just a better shooting larry hughes.


However he is worth a 5 year contract, much more so than Damp. Who by the way is talented as hell but is not to be trusted.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

KBF,are you at all suprised ho well Arisa played??I know its summer league but from what I read,he seems a jumpshot away from being majorly talented


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> KBF,are you at all suprised ho well Arisa played??I know its summer league but from what I read,he seems a jumpshot away from being majorly talented


To be honest no, I watch a lot of SL games, guys that surprise me were skita( shooting the lights out from 3 point range), Jackson ( thought he was a poor defender, I didn't see it) and Howard ( surprinsgly poised).

Ariza has the tools, but at this point he is just more athletic than the competition. Granted he seems like he is working hard out there ( some of the time) but I haven't seen any real... skill or this reputed high basketball IQ. I see a guy who is athletic yes, and is a good slasher, but I dont see much outside of that.

Howard is sort of the same way but howard does some things really instinctual, he's a great shot blocker and has some surprsing moves ( for his age).


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

C.Trybañski will be included in this deal. I soke with him and he said that his agent told him he will be probably on the bulls this year


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I like the fact that if Tryb is being included instead of moochie thomas is trying to get an expiring contract in return.


----------

